# first timers



## denniseagle (Feb 11, 2012)

We am going to new York at the end of month staying at holiday inn 54th street any tips for a first time visitor  ?
Obviously want to visit the usual sites, Statue of Liberty, Ground zero, Central Park, Empire state, Brooklyn Bridge etc .
Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 13, 2012)

Get online and book tickets for Statue of Liberty NOW! Get the first boat of the day and sort yeself out with tickets for the crown and statue itself, these are free but need to book way in advance.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2012)

The Empire State building is boring as hell and a tourist nightmare. If you go, go first thing in the morning, and I mean first thing. It's really not worth the queue. 
The statue of liberty is also boring as fuck. You can't even see it when you are there and I'm pretty sure you can't go inside anymore. 
Get the free statton island ferry and see it from that. Say hello to Richie if you go, he still works in the booth on Sundays. Bring him some frazzles and flakes.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 13, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The Empire State building is boring as hell and a tourist nightmare. If you go, go first thing in the morning, and I mean first thing. It's really not worth the queue.
> The statue of liberty is also boring as fuck. You can't even see it when you are there and I'm pretty sure you can't go inside anymore.
> Get the free statton island ferry and see it from that. Say hello to Richie if you go, he still works in the booth on Sundays. Bring him some frazzles and flakes.


 
They stopped you going inside after 9/11 but reopened it last year, however it is closed for refurb at moment so you cant go in again!

Definitely worth going to Ellis Island tho, thats a must see.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 13, 2012)

Go up the Empire State Building late at night, I went at 1am on a Saturday night, no queuing and New York at night is an awesome scene.

Though as views go the one from the observation deck at the Rockafeller Centre is better.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 13, 2012)

Seconded for just taking the statton island ferry past the empire state.


----------



## petee (Feb 14, 2012)

_Staten_ Island ferry, which is free
goes past the statue (not the ESB), well worth it, also coming back you can view the skyline of manhattan sideways on and see how the blanket of smog follows the shape of it


----------



## denniseagle (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, sounds obvious really when you think about it but some one told me that a better view of the Empire state  was from the Rockafeller centre anyway  bit difficult to enjoy the view of the building when you are actually inside lol .I_ am hoping to go at night for photograph opportunities, the iconic New York skyline and buildings plus Times square all lit up must be on the to do list of everyone who visits._


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 19, 2012)

Why would you want to go to Ground Zero?  Is it really an "obvious" tourist site?  Serious question.


----------



## paolo (Feb 19, 2012)

A stroll along the boardwalk at Coney Island, for rundown funfair charm. It will be closed at the moment, which adds to the vibe if you like that kind thing. "Warriors...come out to Play" will be in your head.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Feb 19, 2012)

@DLR

Apparently it is for some people. I tried to visit a nearby clothes place a few years ago happened and it was swamped with tourists.

A mate told me a story about his cousin coming over and demanding to be taken down there to see it. He told him that was fine but that nobody called it ground zero any more and that was now called "the freedom hole".

Apparently the poor lad believed too.


----------



## petee (Feb 20, 2012)

denniseagle said:


> a better view of the Empire state was from the Rockafeller centre anyway bit difficult to enjoy the view of the building when you are actually inside lol .I_ am hoping to go at night for photograph opportunities_


a very good view of the empire state is right at the foot, no joke. would make a great picture too.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> @DLR
> 
> Apparently it is for some people. I tried to visit a *nearby clothes place* a few years ago happened and it was swamped with tourists.


 
Century 21? great place.


----------



## denniseagle (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice  we had a  great time in New York  the Statten island ferry tip was brill btw . Empire state at night was,as our ex colonial cousins so quaintly put it, AWSOME!!!!! we went at about 8 pm and it was almost empty about 30 people max.Only gripe was the security every where we went it got a bit tiresome having to leave bags and camera cases with security before entering Macy's, Century 21 etc even when entering St Pats' cathedral we were stopped and searched.
Subway was a bit confusing due to overnight work on the orange line and lots of 'alternative' routes in place but got the hang of it eventually. Everyone was so friendly which did surprise us as we have expected the opposite tbh perhaps it was our british accents that did the trick ??
Even saw President Obama lol if you count seeing marine, one marine, two and chinook flying over castle Clinton as we waited to board the Ellis island/'Liberty ferry. He was off to the U N building for something to do with the situation in Syria,NYPD on full alert they must have one hell of a budget considering the numbers of personel and cars ,vans ,trucks , helicopters on duty that day.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 25, 2012)

Did you get the authentic NY Diner experience though ? Glad you had a great time ......wonderful city in all aspects. You will be back.....


----------



## denniseagle (Mar 25, 2012)

davesgcr said:


> Did you get the authentic NY Diner experience though ? Glad you had a great time ......wonderful city in all aspects. You will be back.....


Oh yes  food wise we certainly had our fill lol portion size took a little getting used to and cost was surprisingly cheap .
We only scratched the surface of an amazing city as Arnie would put it ' i' ll  be back'


----------



## petee (Mar 26, 2012)

denniseagle said:


> Everyone was so friendly which did surprise us as we have expected the opposite tbh perhaps it was our british accents that did the trick ??


no, we really are friendly and helpful people


----------



## denniseagle (Mar 31, 2012)

petee said:


> no, we really are friendly and helpful people


Didn't mean to be offensive in any way but having experienced the attitude shown towards tourists/visitors in quite a few major cities and have pre supposed expectations of New Yoikers  (lol )I accept just how wrong I was.
The whole experience was truly brilliant, chaotic in parts where crossing roads ,so amazing at seeing such well known and recognisable places, and in some ways slightly overwhelming when experiencing such places as The World Trade Centre memorial museum.

BTW Obamas budget cuts must really be taking effect if New York's finest have to pursue the bad guys in these things lol


----------



## petee (Mar 31, 2012)

denniseagle said:


> Didn't mean to be offensive in any way


oh bless, not at all!



denniseagle said:


> BTW Obamas budget cuts must really be taking effect if New York's finest have to pursue the bad guys in these things lol


those are used mostly for traffic violations


----------



## denniseagle (Mar 31, 2012)

petee said:


> oh bless, not at all!
> 
> 
> those are used mostly for traffic violations


I know  I did ask lol what got me was that it was the mark 3 version,  would have loved to see the original mark 1 and met the guy who decided to call it INTERCEPTOR. Was chatting to a police officer about it and he said that it could reach about 70mph but no one he knows has been brave enough to try it ........................ wonder why??


----------



## badseed (Apr 9, 2012)

I am going over shortly for the first time. I have got a job to do (1-3 days) the company I work for are sending me for about 10 days.
I will be working in New jersey but intend hanging  out in Gotham as much as possible 
Not sure what I want to see really, I will probably go and see whatever is on the site of the old CBGB club, but no other real plans.

I will probably just end up walking round for days on end, which I am always happy doing anyway. Not really interested in tourist stuff, but my children want me to skype them from the Statue, so I'll do that for them.

Really excited to be going, not sure about NJ though, I have only seen it on The Sopranos and the title sequence makes it look like Middlesbrough.


----------



## petee (Apr 10, 2012)

what town in NJ? it shouldn't be too hard to get to manhattan if you're in northeast NJ.


----------



## badseed (Apr 12, 2012)

petee said:


> what town in NJ? it shouldn't be too hard to get to manhattan if you're in northeast NJ.


 
Wayne, very excited.
Trying to sort out my passport now. My UK one has expired so I am applying for an Australian one. Just need to find my Citizenship certificate


----------



## D (May 16, 2012)

omg - "the freedom hole" - brilliant


----------

